# Cold symptoms and implantation failure??



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

I've just been through my third cycle which I found out yesterday resulted in a BFN. Exhausted and heartbroken are the best way to describe how I'm feeling.   My first two cycles ended as chemicals and I was convinced this one was the same. 

From 1-4 dp5dt I had been getting tonnes of symptoms: hungrier than normal, thirsty, skin which went from being awful to amazing overnight, cramps then at 5dp5dt I woke up with cold symptoms.  It wasn't a full on head cold just lots of sneezing with sinus irritation.  At about 5pm I had to go to bed because I was exhausted. Never felt so fatigued in all my life.  Slept for an hour then at 8pm I started getting really swollen gums.  I got the same thing when I had my two chemicals so was a little excited as associated it with pregnancy.  That night I went to bed and my heart was absolutely pounding and I was soo hot.  I had insomnia (something I never get) and didn't sleep till 5am.  Whilst lying there listening to my heart pounding at about 3am the pounding stopped really abruptly.  I went from feeling pregnant to feeling nothing. It was at this time my OHSS symptoms got better too and my gums went back to normal and the next day my cold was gone. 

Is it possible that it was a chemical and the hcg dropped out of my system so fast it showed up as a negative at 9dp5dt? 

Was it my cold symptoms which caused the embryo to not implant/grow?  I'm just really worried that the cold symptoms were my immune system attacking the embryo. Does this sound possible? 

Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Katy

So sorry for your BFN.  This is exactly what used to happen to me. We even started testing early to see if there was inplantation and we used to get faint BFPs at 7 and 8dpt, but had gone by 9dpt. I had testing at The Miscarriage Clinic in Epsom and am almost 15 weeks pregnant after doing my first ever immunes protocol.

If you can, I would certainly look into getting some immunes testing done.

Hope that helps.

BQ. xx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Baking Queen - thanks for your reply. It's good to hear I'm not the only one. 

I've thought about immune testing but not sure where to start looking. I live in North East England. Would I have to live close to a clinic that provides the testing? Is it just the testing that they do and you have your IVF somewhere else? How much does it cost roughly?  

Also I am on my 2nd out of 3 NHS funded cycles. Would I have to wait till my funded cycles are over? 

Many thanks
Katy x


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, hun! I googled around and found all sorts of stories of women laid up with the flu, in bed, with colds, even with swine and bird flu, and they still got pregnant. Despite how crappy we feel it would appear our uteruses just don't care.
Though having a high temperature can affect it! And decongestants aren't recommended, but you can take paracetamol for the fever if you like.
If any problems have occurred that render it incompatible with development - and there's no evidence colds can do this. I’m terribly sorry for your BFN. But don’t be hard on yourself anyway. Short version: be good to yourselves and don't stress over the cold. It sucks, but it's unlikely it causes implantation problems. Sending you strong hugs, take time to feel better


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Katy

You don't have to choose a clinic close by to have the testing done - ours is an seven hour round journey to get there but it's been totally worth it.  I'm not sure if there are any clinics in the North East that do immune testing.

You may be able to do it alongside your NHS clinic - it all depends on what the recommended treatment for you is.  When I've done NHS cycles previously and a private clinic has recommended something, my NHS consultant prescribed what she could.  

Just to clarify too, I used to get cold-like symptoms around implantation but it was never actually a cold, it was my immune system attacking my embryos.  I didn't get it this cycle when my immune system was suppressed.

Hope that helps.  It is so difficult getting over a BFN but I'm a strong believer in making plans as it makes me feel more in control.

Take care of yourself.

BQ. xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Katy 
Have a Google for Professor Quenby and Professor Brosens at Coventry.  They are NHS consultants who run an implantation clinic which doesn't cost an awful lot in the grand scheme of things.  What you pay them for consultation and endometrial biopsy helps go towards research for implantation failure and repeated early miscarriage.  They will write a letter of recommendation after testing and results and most UK clinics will accept their advice.  

Immune testing can also be done hy doctors at many private clinics.  This can be hugely expensive partly because they have to fund an expensive clinic.  I prefer Professor Quenby and Professor Brosens because they are doing peer reviewed research not just out to make money on unproven 'immune' treatments.
TCCx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ladies

Tincancat - I've been reading some posts regarding Professor Quenby and I'm really interested.  If any immune issues are discovered will she prescribe treatment or would I have to get a prescription off my clinic with Prof Quenbys recommendations? Also how much does she charge? x

Baking queen - thanks so much. Yes I'd certainly be willing to travel. It sounds like maybe it was some kind of immune response.  It's interesting that the same thing happened to you.  I wish there's was more research in this area. The clinic I'm with don't seem like net rested with this sort of issue x

Mart123 - thank you for the support, it's much appreciated. I'll try not to be too hard on myself.  x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Katy 
I think it's around £250 for consultation with biopsy.  They don't write the prescription the write a letter which you can take to your GP or Clinic who then give you a prescription for what they suggest.  Normally it's prednisolone from ET if results suggest you need it.  Plus sometimes high dose folic, clexane, injectable progesterone and aspirin depending on your history.  
TCCx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi tincancat. That sounds really cheap! My only worry would be if my clinic refuse to prescribe the drugs recommended.  Is that possible? Should I check with them first?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Might be worth checking or your GP might help you out with a prescription.  
TCCx


----------

